# Duyuru > Kültür >  Türk kültürü

## Gokhan123

TÜRK KÜLTÜRÜ 
Türk kültürü çok eski ve köklü bir kültürdür.
Türk kültürü hem göçebe hem de yerleşik özellikler taşır.
Türk kültürü karasal özelliklerin etkisinde kalmıştır.
Türk kültürü, yayılış alanının coğrafi konumu sebebiyle çoğu kültürden etkilenmiş ve bu kültürleri etkilemiştir.
Dedelerin adları genelde torunlara verilir. 
Pek çok yörede her adın bir sıfatı vardır.
Türk ahlakı yiğitlik, kahramanlık üzerine kuruludur. Alp ve gazilikten, yüksek karakterli ve temiz kalpli, korkusuz, inanç ve irfanlı, milliyetperverliktir. Ayrıca cesaret,onur,gurur,şeref,misafirperverlik,dürüstlü k ve merhamettir.
TÜRK KÜLTÜRÜNÜN ÖZELLİKLERİ (DETAY)
1 - Türk kültürünün ocağı yani ilk ortaya çıktığı bölge Orta Asya'dır. (Bu bölge; kuzeyde Sibirya, güneyde Himalayalar, doğuda Kingan Dağları ve batıda Hazar Denizi ile çevrelenen geniş bir bölgedir.)
2 - Türkler, çeşitli bölgelere göç etmişlerdir. (Bu göçler sonucunda Türk boylarının önemli bir bölümü Anadolu'ya gelmiş ve yeni kültürlere komşu olmuşlardır. Bu kültürler; İslâm kültürü, Yunan kültürü ve İran - Pers kültürüdür. )
3 - Türkler, yıllardan beri katiyen esaret altında yaşamayı kabul etmemiş ve 16 bağımsız devlet kurmuş bir millettir.
4 - Türklerin İslâmiyet ile biçimlenen karakterinin en dikkat çeken özelliği, haksızlığa ve zulme karşı olan reaksiyonsidir.
5 - Türk halkı, yıllardan beri çoğu imparatorluklar ve süper devletler kurmuş, üç kıtaya nizam vermiştir.
6 - Tarih sahnesinde Müslüman Türkler hemen her dönemde, yönetici vasıflarıyla boy göstermişler, adaletli ve merhametli yönetimleriyle örnek teşkil etmişlerdir.
7 - Farklı kültürlere ve inançlara sahip, farklı dilleri konuşan çoğu milleti aynı bayrak altında ve büyük bir özveri,sevgi ve saygı hudutları içinde yaşatabilmişlerdir.
8 - Orta Asya'daki göçebe hayat tarzından kalma Türk kültür simgelerini günümüzde de görmek mümkün.
9 - Çadır, at, halı ve kilim dokumacılığı o dönemlerden günümüze ait simgelerdir.
10 - Ancak daha sonraları Orta Asya'dan çeşitli bölgelere göç eden Türkler yerleşik hayata geçerek kentler ve devletler kurmuş ve yerleştikleri bölgelerde birçok sanat eserleri yapmışlardır.
11 - Köprüler, çeşmeler, kervansaraylar, hanlar, hamamlar, camilere yüzyıllar öncesinde yapılmış eserlere günümüzde de rastlanabilmektedir

İÇİNDE YAŞADIĞIMIZ TÜRK KÜLTÜRÜNÜN ÖZELLİKLERİ
Türkiye'nin kültürel yapısı, tarihinin derinliklerinden gelen çok zengin ve çeşitli kültürlerin birikiminden oluşmuştur.Türkiye, coğrafi konumu gereği Doğu, Batı, Ortadoğu, Akdeniz, İslam kültürü gibi farklı kültürlerin merkezindedir.

Dünyanın en eski yerleşim bölgelerinden biri olan Anadolu, binlerce yıllık geçmişi ve tarihinde var olan birçok farklı kültürün etkisiyle ender görülen kültürel zenginliğe sahiptir.Bu öylesine bir zenginliktir ki, birbirine çok yakın yerleşim bölgelerinde bile bu zenginliğin yarattığı kültürel farklılıkları görebiliriz.

Halk Kültürleri Türkçe, Türkiye nüfusunun %90'inin anadilidir.Konuşulan diğer diller arasında çeşitli Kafkas ve Kürtçe diyalektler,Arapça,Rumca,Latin ve Ermenice gibi 70 kadar dil ve diyalekt yer alır.

Yeni Türkiye'yi çağdaş uygarlık düzeyine eriştirebilmek için Batı kültüründen de faydalanılması gerektiğine inanan cumhuriyetin kurucusu Mustafa Kemal Atatürk, bu amaçla 1928 yılında Arap alfabesinin yerine,Türkçenin ses düzenine makul olarak hazırlanan Latin harflerinin kabul edilmesini sağlar.

DOĞUM GELENEKLERİ
Geçiş zamanlarında ilki olan doğum dünyanın her yerinde olduğu gibi Anadoluda da her zaman mutlu bir olay olarak kabul edilmiştir.Dünyaya gelen her çocuk yalnızca anne ve babanın değil bunun yanı sıra akrabaları,komşuları,soyu ve sopu da sevindirmektedir.Çünkü her doğum ailenin akrabaların soyun,sopun sayısını artırmaktadır.

MİLLİ BAYRAMLAR
Şehir ve kasabalarda bir şenlik havası içinde kutlanan bu bayramların (30 Ağustos Zafer Bayramı,Cumhuriyet Bayramı,Kurtuluş Bayramları gibi) askeri geçitler,fener alayları v.b. "resmi" gösterilerinde gelenek olan tek unsur seğmenler,zeybeklerin özel kıyafetleriyle gösterilere katılmalarıdır.

HALK OYUNLARI
Halk oyunları düğünlerde, nişanlarda, askere göndermede, yaylaya çıkış ve inişte, doğumda, dini ve milli bayramlarda, kazanılan zaferin sonucunda, ferfene, barana, sıra gezmesi, yaren sohbeti gibi toplantılarda oynanmaktadır. Oyunlar genelde oyun oynamaya elverişli açık alanlarda oynandığı gibi kapalı yerlerde oynanır. 

MÜZİK KÜLTÜRÜ
Genel kültürel yapıdaki bu zenginlik doğal olarak müzik kültürümüze de yansımaktadır.Türkiye coğrafyasında oluşmuş ve yaşayan "müzik türlerini" genel bir yaklaşımla üç başlık altında toplayabiliriz: Geleneksel, çağdaş ve tanınmış müzik.

GELENEKSEL SANATLAR-ZANAATLAR
Geleneksel Türk El Sanatlarını; halıcılık, kilimcilik, cicim zili, sumak, kumaş dokumacılığı, yazmacılık, çinicilik, seramik-çömlek yapımcılığı, işleme, oya yapımcılığı, deri işçiliği, müzik aletleri yapımcılığı, taş işçiliği, bakırcılık, sepetçilik, semercilik, maden işçiliği, keçe yapımcılığı, örmecilik, ahşap ve ağaç işçiliği, arabacılık vb. sıralanabilir.Geleneksel el sanatlarımızdan dokumaların hammaddeleri yün, tiftik, pamuk, kıl ve ipekten sağlanmaktadır.

TÜRK MUTFAK KÜLTÜRÜ:
Beslenme şekilleri, içinde bulunulan kültürel- coğrafi- ekolojik- ekonomik yapıya ve tarihsel sürece göre biçimlenmektedir.Türk mutfağı denildiğinde Türkiye'de yaşayan insanların beslenmesini sağlayan yiyecekler- içecekler, bunların hazırlanması, pişirilmesi, korunması; bu prosedürler için gerekli araç-gereç ve yöntemler ile yemek yeme adabı ve mutfak çevresinde gelişen bütün programlar ve inanışlar anlaşılmalıdır.Türk mutfağındaki çeşit zenginliği birçok faktöre bağlıdır.

Kısa bir ifadeyle orta Asya ve Anadolu topraklarının sunmuş olduğu ürünlerdeki çeşitlilik, uzun bir tarihsel süreç boyunca birbirinden farklı çoğu kültürle yaşanan etkileşim, Selçuklu ve Osmanlı gibi imparatorlukların saraylarında gelişen yeni tatlar, mutfak kültürümüzün yeni yapısını kazanmasında rol oynamıştır. 

Ayrıca mimari, giyim kuşam, süsleme gibi sanatlarda da özel kültürel özelliklerimizi yansıtan çalışmalar vardır.

TÜRK KÜLTÜRÜNÜN YAŞANDIĞI BAĞIMSIZ TÜRK DEVLETLERİ
Türkiye Cumhuriyeti
Kuzey Kıbrıs Türk Cumhuriyeti
Azerbaycan
Türkmenistan
Özbekistan
Kazakistan
Kırgızistan
Tacikistan

----------

